# Servo Regler 9300 Lenze und Profibus



## Flo (14 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hab da mal wieder ne Frage:
ist jetzt zwar ein relativ spezielles Thema, aber vielleicht hat ja einer ne Idee.
Anlage: S7- 315-2DP über Profibus 8-10 ET200 Module und ein Lenze Servo Regler 9300 auch über Profibus. An den Regler werden die Prozessdaten und Parameter übertragen. Unteranderem wird über den Paramterkanal auch der Akt. Ist Wert des Regler in die S7 übertragen.
Solange die Übertragungsrate des Busses nicht grösser 187,5 kBit ist klappt alles wunderbar. Stellt man die Übertragung grösser, kommen die Paramter vom Regler mit einer Verzögerung von ca. 4 - 15 sec. in die SPS.
Jemand irgendeine Idee?
Das Thema EMV und Abschirmung wurde bereits sorgfältig geprüft und brachte keine Verbesserung. Das Profibusmodul des Lenze Reglers passt sich automatisch der Übertragungsrate des Busses bis zu 12 MBit an.
Leitungslänge ist ok. 
Der Baustein für die Übertragung der Paramterdaten ist von Lenze, allerdings schon ein paar Jahre alt. Kann ein solches Problem durch eine schlechte/falsche Programmierung auftreten?
Dieses Problem habe ich jetzt bereits bei der 2.ten Anlage, habe allerdings was den Bus betrifft keine Zeitkritischen Anwendungen und bin deshalb immer mit niedriger Busrate gefahren.

MfG,
Flo


----------



## Gecht (15 August 2007)

Flo schrieb:


> ... Unteranderem wird über den Paramterkanal auch der Akt. Ist Wert des Regler in die S7 übertragen...



Warum überträgts Du den Istwert über den Parameterkanal und nicht über den Prozessdatenkanal, oder hast Du dich vertippt?


----------



## Flo (15 August 2007)

Nein, hab mich nicht vertippt. Das ist halt bei den Anwendungen so, da ich mit dem Wert nicht im Ablauf arbeite, er dient nur als anzeige. Hast aber recht, den Ist WErt über Prozess zu übertragen ist besser. Aber oben beschriebenes Verhalten dabe ich auch bei anderen Werten, die ich über Paramterdaten lese, wie Akt. Stromwert, Antriebs- und Fehlerdiagnose.
Wer ne Idee?

MfG,
Flo


----------



## Gecht (15 August 2007)

Ich hab noch nie die Werte im Parameterkanal zeitlich verglichen.
Wie ist es wenn Du einen Wert schreibst? Kommt der auch erst viel später an?
Wie machst du das? Wert im GDC ankucken und mit SPS-Online vergleichen?
Wenn ich morgen Zeit hab check ich das mal.


----------



## Flo (15 August 2007)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur die Werte gecheckt die vom Regler an die SPS kommen. Da kucke ich im GDC Monitor online auf div. Werte (Aktualisierungszeit der Monitorwerte 1sec.) und vergleiche sie mit den Werten in der SPS Online in einer Variablentabelle.

MfG,
Flo


----------



## Kurt (16 August 2007)

könnte mir das nur eventuell vorstellen, wenn deine 93er Abarbeitungsliste mit fast 99% voll ist und du CAN kommunizierst (GDC), dann bleibt für die AIF (Profibus) Kommunikation fast nix mehr über.

Mal RSP setzen und sehen on sich was ändert und dann - falls das mit mehr als 90% zutrifft, mal einen "großen" Block rauswerfen und schauen.
Bei einem 9300vector sind 90% schon nicht erstrebenswert.

Die Parameter Kommunikation wird (wenn nicht die asyklische ParaKom DPV1 angewendet wird) ja als "Ergänzung" an die Prozessdaten angehängt - übern Profibus läuft das also ganz schnell.
Du kannst aber mal checken, wie lange ein Parameter lesen Auftrag in der SPS läuft. 

Du kannst zum Test aber auch mal einen Wert am Analogausgang des 93 ausgeben und parallel mit der SPS lesen und die Werte vergleichen - vielleicht lügt GDC.

good Lack


----------



## Gecht (16 August 2007)

Hallo,
bei mir alles OK.
Hab Dir Teile meines Projekts angehängt vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Hast Du den Timeouttimer doppelt belegt? Wie länge läuft der Auftrag?


----------



## Flo (16 August 2007)

@Kurt
Hab heute mal ins GDC Projekt geschaut. Die Abarbeitungstabelle ist bei 88% (9300 POS). Könnte das der Grund dafür sein? Ne Idee was ich dagegen machen könnte (kann auf keine Bausteine darin verzichten)?

MfG,
Flo


----------



## Kurt (17 August 2007)

zuerst musst du mal ergründen ob die Theorie stimmt!
Wirf mal den Pos Block aus der Tabelle - klar das dann der Antrieb nicht mehr fährt - und schau mal an ob sich das Timing ändert.

kurt


----------



## Flo (17 August 2007)

Ja, Theorie stimmt. Sobald ich die RSP aktiviere, aktualisieren sich die Werte sofort.


----------



## Kurt (17 August 2007)

Ja, somit ist das systembedingt.
Ich habe keine Lösung - frag mal den Hersteller und lass uns wissen ob es eine Lösung gibt.

kurt


----------



## Flo (17 August 2007)

Hab heute mit Lenze telefoniert, die sagen das kann nur ein EMV Problem sein. Da der Schrank EMV "gerecht" gebaut ist meinte man das es am Thermofühler liegt, der angeschlossen ist. Kann das erst nächste Woche testen, und werde dann das Thema noch mal aufgreifen.

MfG,
Flo


----------



## Kurt (18 August 2007)

Dann muss deine Prozessdatenkommunikation aber auch "hinken".
Beeinträchtigt ist ja dann anscheinend die Kommunikation zwischen 9300 und 2133 (serielle Schnittstelle, 115kBaud). Und dem 93 ist es ja vermutlich egal, ob das 2133 eine Codestelle oder ein AIF Steuer/Statuswort liest. 

Testen könnte man das ohne externe Meßmittel, indem man ein Bit über den Profibus an den 93 sendet, ein Bit vom AIF-IN auf ein Bit des AIF-OUT des 93 vebindet und somit über Profibus an die SPS zurückschicken.
(oder besser wäre wohl ein Wort as man zählen läßt)

Das müsste dann auch "hinken", also die Prozess-Nutzdaten länger nicht aktualisieren wenn der 93 freigegeben wird.
Bei 4 - 15 Sekunden sieht man das ja mit freiem AugenOszi.

bin gespannt
kurt


----------



## Lazarus™ (14 September 2007)

Ist zwar irgendwie Offtopic, aber wegen diesem 90% Problem und dem resultierenden Zeitlupentransfer, sind wir auf Siemens Sinamics umgestiegen. Wir bereuhen das nicht, ganz im Gegenteil....


----------

